# my jumping spider hatchling has shed..look at the difference



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Before


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

WOW! fantastic pictures as usual. :flrt:

how big is it now?


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Fair play Scott, that is amazingly brilliant :no1:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

lol, its a lil baldy now


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

That is truley amazing Scott!!! So at a guess, is this about 2-3mm now? :blush:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

pixieboy said:


> WOW! fantastic pictures as usual. :flrt:
> 
> how big is it now?


 grown an extra 0.5mm :lol2:


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Aw cute picture.Lush bright colours around his eyes.:flrt:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Fantastic pics as always :no1: :flrt:


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

macro junkie said:


> image
> 
> Before
> 
> image


 
I loves 'em :flrt::flrt: they are so cute :2thumb:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing shots mate:notworthy:


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome mate, love the red glasses.

I'll have some more jumpers for you to photo soon too, P. regius s'lings and P. otiosus subadults.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

exopet said:


> Awesome mate, love the red glasses.
> 
> I'll have some more jumpers for you to photo soon too, P. regius s'lings and P. otiosus subadults.


 ok...im sending u the 5 tomorow and im keeping 1 to photograph as it grows and sheds.like i said very odd only 6 hatched.


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

I see orange eyeliner is back in fashion 

It looks a bit like a Pokemon, actually.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Incredible pictures, that's the cutest spider ever!


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

superb as always:no1:


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

cool, 

the other eggsac is doing well


----------



## Kimt (Jul 8, 2009)

What a fantasic picture :2thumb:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Brillient picture :no1:
I love his eyes :flrt:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

My friend just said it was photshopped :s

Lovely spider


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

It actually got more adorable, wow.


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

The Before shot looks like one of the ghosts out of pacman :lol2:


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

once again great pics!! Amazing!! I think the orange eyelashes are funny


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

my eggsac has started hatching already!!!! think there is at least 30 in there


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

mental, hard to believe that is real!


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

exopet said:


> my eggsac has started hatching already!!!! think there is at least 30 in there


 great..i see ££££££££//30X 4 = 120£ :gasp::no1: i didnt mail them today..il main them tomorow for sure


----------



## stayloki (Sep 1, 2009)

i'm amazed; wow!


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> great..i see ££££££££//30X 4 = 120£ :gasp::no1: i didnt mail them today..il main them tomorow for sure


well, maybe for you, I'm keeping most of mine back for breeding.

and it's £5.00 each mate, the phiddipus are £4.00 each


Only took 18 days to hatch!!


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

exopet said:


> well, maybe for you, I'm keeping most of mine back for breeding.
> 
> and it's £5.00 each mate, the phiddipus are £4.00 each
> 
> ...


 sale my half please..im skint and dont have the room to keep them.you and misses and kid ok?


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow,wow,and WOW!!!

Awesome pics!


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah, we're all fine, already got orders for quite a few, will be next week before these ones are ready though.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Did i read your post wrong or do you have some audax available Exopet?


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

only got 3 left for me now, but I'll have some Phidippus otiosus ready hopefully by christmas (just got my subadult pairs today)


----------



## lukeyboi (Aug 10, 2009)

*brill*

great pics mate:notworthy:


----------

